# Receiving pings from 15 minutes away?



## Bratok (Mar 21, 2015)

I noticed in the last few month that I only receive pings from less than 9 minutes away. I had my wife request Uber from 12 minutes away and she got a message "no cars available". If she moves pin closer, i get the ping.

I've had week long conversation with support, visited the Uber office. Reinstalled the app, cleared cache, tried deferent phone, to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Bratok said:


> I noticed in the last few month that I only receive pings from less than 9 minutes away. I had my wife request Uber from 12 minutes away and she got a message "no cars available". If she moves pin closer, i get the ping.
> 
> I've had week long conversation with support, visited the Uber office. Reinstalled the app, cleared cache, tried deferent phone, to no avail. Any ideas?


You actually want to receive pings from those distances? Why? I think many if not most would love to have the problem you are having.


----------



## Bratok (Mar 21, 2015)

Haha, i live in suburban area, so from my house it's a 12-18 minute drive to a town. I can drive over there and just sit for a day  or stay at home and drive only when i get the ping.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I got a 20 minute ping this morning. You gotta be kidding. A third of an hour in time plus unpaid miles. Get a grip, Uber. But your acceptance rate gets dinged anyway!


----------



## bigmoxy (May 22, 2016)

My ping eta's are all over the map. Weekends are the worst. I drive during the day and sometimes feel like i'm the only uber on the road.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

I had a couple of surprising pings today -- both long-distance pings, and 4-5 stacked pings that disappeared with a notice of "Network Error Occurred." I sent a support text about the stacked pings. I'm sure I'll get a carefully thought-out, precision-crafted cut and paste answer to that one! LMAO.

I suspect they're having some techie issues.


----------



## Bratok (Mar 21, 2015)

Expert at miami office confirmed that they are having problems and "working to resolve them". If they are like online support, that may take few years.

On the other note, this morning got a Lyft-Plus ping at my house, 11 min away. When I picked them up, they told me first they tried to get UberXL and they saw me sitting there, but got "no cars available" BS. So, Uber if you can't resolve your problems, Lyft will do it for you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

25 minutes away across the Mississippi River sometimes !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

U


bigmoxy said:


> My ping eta's are all over the map. Weekends are the worst. I drive during the day and sometimes feel like i'm the only uber on the road.


UBER is constantly giving out false E.T.A.s also.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I got a 20 minute eta tonight and then got switched to closer customer who turned out to be awesome.


----------



## MikeyFL1911 (Dec 20, 2016)

Uber needs to redo their system and charge travel time for excessive traveling. The most I've had was about 12 minutes but it is frustrating driving 12 minutes to a pick up and then they are only going 10 mins away. That's technically a 22 min ride. At .13 a minute (Miami rate) is the extra $1.56 really going to cause a ruckus at uber HQ?!


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

MikeyFL1911 said:


> Uber needs to redo their system and charge travel time for excessive traveling.


As someone in the land of gated communities, I totally agree. I've stated before that Uber should consider the airline (and hotel) fee model. A fee for extended pickup or gated communities, fees for extra stops and surge pricing should be automatic at certain times of the day, regardless of demand.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> I got a 20 minute eta tonight and then got switched to closer customer who turned out to be awesome.


Ugh, I hate that. A few weeks ago I made my way through downtown gridlock just to get rematched literally as I was pulling up to the rider. The new ping was back across town and took me 20 minutes to go like 15 blocks. Don't do that, Uber!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Long pings usually come down to other drivers avoiding non surge, other drivers ignoring a low rated pax or other drivers ignoring a bad pickup place.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Bratok said:


> Expert at miami office confirmed that they are having problems and "working to resolve them". If they are like online support, that may take few years.
> 
> On the other note, this morning got a Lyft-Plus ping at my house, 11 min away. When I picked them up, they told me first they tried to get UberXL and they saw me sitting there, but got "no cars available" BS. So, Uber if you can't resolve your problems, Lyft will do it for you.


*Are you using the new Uber Beacon? * If so, that may be the problem.

I accept just about every Uber ping, but the first day after I installed Beacon my acceptance rate dropped from 90+ to 82 -- and I had accepted every single ping I received. I've only had two riders use the damn thing, but in both cases as soon as I ended their ride, the app locked up.

A driver in Denver has reported similar issues since installing Beacon.

If you are having issues since installing Beacon, *PLEASE report them to Uber support and/or the Greenlight Hub. *


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Bratok said:


> When I picked them up, they told me first they tried to get UberXL and they saw me sitting there, but got "no cars available"


This is *exactly* what I was seeing with the Beacon. I could see myself on the rider app in both X and XL, but no pings.

And got dinged for not accepting non-existent pings!


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Base fare should be higher. At least I'd know I was getting more than $1.10 base fare to travel 15 minutes to pick someone up. Problem is, at this point, Uber is taking any extra for themselves (such as upfront fare). They are a no good, money losing, mis-managed company.


----------



## Bratok (Mar 21, 2015)

No, no beacon. And it's down to 10 minutes, I tested it with my wife's account.


----------

